# Am I getting ripped off???



## mvargas (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi all,

Need some advice and input. I live in Rochester, NY and purchased an old 1,100 square foot house about a year ago for $75,000.

Recently I was quoted for some exterior work to the house;

siding and trim
8 windows
4 block windows for basement
porch
deck
sliding glass door to deck

----------------------------

all for 18,900

Is this a good deal? Am I getting ripped off? How much should this cost? I have 2 days until the deal is finalized. I am a first time home owner and would greatly appreciate your input.

Thanks


----------



## elementx440 (Jan 24, 2007)

> am i getting ripped off?


that's the ultimate question that nobody else can really answer for you. theres too many variables, ie. location, quality/size of work, local market, etc.... i mean the deck alone could be $1,000-$18,000 according to size, who knows?

What do you mean you have "2 days to finalize"? in this situation I'd pass, that's a lot of money and you are admitting you haven't researched enough... besides those all sound like aesthetic repairs that are in no rush to be done. get 10 estimates if you'd like. don't make a hasty decision you'll be stuck with.

What you really need is an itemized estimate of each job, then post those prices


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

I covered up your answer before I could read it and I came up with $17,000. So yes, you are, in fact, getting ripped off. :wink: 
This is, of course, purely a guess. If you don't feel comfortable with the price, have the gc break it down for you.


----------



## mvargas (Apr 11, 2007)

He quoted me $11,700 for the siding and all the windows.

So that leaves $7,200 for installing the sliding glass door, the 10' x 14' deck and finishing the porch (which is currently just a base platform and 2 support beams)

...man, when I think of it like that it seems a lot for the deck and porch huh?

Maybe I will get an itemization... thanks for the wise words element.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

What kind of windows. Average price for Marvin's are around $675 + install. HD's American Craftsman are $300 + install. There's a lot of variables to consider.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

elementx440 said:


> that's the ultimate question that nobody else can really answer for you. theres too many variables, ie. location, quality/size of work, local market, etc.... i mean the deck alone could be $1,000-$18,000 according to size, who knows?
> 
> What do you mean you have "2 days to finalize"? in this situation I'd pass, that's a lot of money and you are admitting you haven't researched enough... besides those all sound like aesthetic repairs that are in no rush to be done. get 10 estimates if you'd like. don't make a hasty decision you'll be stuck with.
> 
> What you really need is an itemized estimate of each job, then post those prices


 
Agreed....We can't tell you much about the 'exact' pricing, including the amount of work that would need to be done - based on what can only be written on a forum. 

Now, aside from that.....What you listed that you want done, does in fact, put this estimate into the 'ballpark' of what you received as a price.


----------



## mvargas (Apr 11, 2007)

The windows are Stanleys, they are gridded at the top and flip open so you clean inside and out... don't know if these are good windows or what. 

The siding, trim, and shudders are from a brand called Hamilton Park. Is this a good product?

Would I be better off just doing the siding and windows for $11,700? Is that a reasonable price?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

mvargas said:


> The windows are Stanleys, they are gridded at the top and flip open so you clean inside and out... don't know if these are good windows or what.
> 
> The siding, trim, and shudders are from a brand called Hamilton Park. Is this a good product?
> 
> Would I be better off just doing the siding and windows for $11,700? Is that a reasonable price?


 
Again, we can't tell you much at all. There are MANY, MANY factors that affect installation pricing.

siding and trim
8 windows
4 block windows for basement
porch
deck
sliding glass door to deck


Examples:
*Working Height:* How many floors? More height means more time setting up staging and going up and down, etc. = More Labor. Access = more time.
*Siding:* Strip off old? or Go over? Addititional trim work involved? What materials?
If vinyl - will there be alot of aluminum work required? Will there be foam installation over. Are there existing areas of the home that are rotted or damaged - that will require repairs or replacement work? Are there large areas that will require new flashing? Will he have to remove large amounts of gutters and downspouts and re-install all these properly? Are there alot of utility lines that will have to be removed and properly replaced? Is the trim work ornate or simple?
*Windows:* new construction or replacement? How much involved in tying the new windows into the interior spaces of the home?
*Deck & Porch:* What kind of designs (easy or complicated)? How many footings? what kind of materials for the deck and trim? Will it involve moving other things attached to the house in that area? Will there need to be re-grading? Will there need to be minor landscaping work performed? Will there be electrical work too. What amount of tying-in of new structure to the home is involved? How old is the home? Will they have to rebuild/reframe areas of the roof in order to accomodate the new porch roof line to the existing home's roof line?
*Basement windows:* Are the openings standard sized? Will the openings require reframing? Are the areas easily accessible from the outside?
*Slider:* What brand, what model, Will there be replacement of rotted or damaged portions of the existing opening? How much additional work will be involved in properly tying in the new slider to the home?
*Debris Removal:* How much debris will need to be disposed of and where? = difference in costs...
*Also:* I'm sure that there are many other issues & remodeling factors to consider that you may not be aware of, and that we cannot possible be aware of, since we know nothing about your home, property or the region that you live in.

What you need to do is get at least 2 - 3 more estimates. These should come from people/companies actually visiting your home and discussing what your desires are....not from 'blind' posts on a forum. 
I would actually suggest that you even get a 4th estimate to compare all. Ask for a breakdown of exactly what they will be doing.... so you can compare apples to apples...


Good Luck...


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Call in three or four contractors and get other estimates. Your post is too sparse to be of any use.
Size of house? Size of porch? Materials used? Size of windows? Etc..
Ron


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

$75,000 for a house?

Wow, I can't believe the price of your house............:huh:


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

yummy mummy said:


> $75,000 for a house?
> 
> Wow, I can't believe the price of your house............:huh:


 
Paid $105K for my current house in 1998.....:001_tongue: (area dictates alot in terms of pricing)


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

*Atlantic*

I'm moving...................
Where are you.................

I paid way too much for mine...........
(and I thought I got a good deal in l993, for $240,000) 

You are definitely correct, area does dictate a lot of the price.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

I heard in Vancouver, a three bedroom town house start from half a million....


----------



## rjordan392 (Apr 28, 2005)

I would be suspicious of any quote that indicates a short time limit for you to make a decision. Get more quotes. And don't fall for any lower quotes from the original contractor if you buy now.
Do your research. Find out what junk windows cost vs top brand windows from Marvin, Anderson and Pella.
I purchased triple pane wood replacement windows from Pella at a cost of about $600.00 per window and I installed them to save labor cost.
You can buy in stock junk windows for as low as $150.00 per window at any Home Depot or Lowes, but I would not recommend it.
There are windows made of wood or vinyl, some with bells and whistles.

It appears you need the siding and windows before you need a deck built. Do the research on the windows, Stanley is not known yet to manufacture a quality window. 
I would hold off on the deck and sliding door until you spend some time researching the materials for the deck.
I personally would not recommend a deck built 100% out of pressure treated wood. its ok for the supports, beams and joists but you are better off with composite decking and railings made from composites.
Pressure treated wood for decking material will warp, split and develop cracks and also will splinter over time. Then there is more maintenance required for a wood deck. Take your time in planning. Good Luck


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

*kuiporng*

I am definitely not moving to Vancouver.


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> Paid $105K for my current house in 1998.....:001_tongue: (area dictates alot in terms of pricing)


 
Ouch, I'm in Framingham/Sudbury bought a year ago and paid $360K. 

My Parents own a home in Newton - they paid $48K in 1978?? Refied last year and the house was appraised at $975k. Its a 3200sq on 12k land. 

That area is insane! Taxes are $9600


----------

